# Unable to change resolution from 480p on HR54



## jefflynn333 (Sep 28, 2016)

I just had direct tv service installed 09/24/16. I had a hr54, a genie mini, and a HD DVR installed. I have not been able to change the resolution on any of the receivers. Resolution is "greyed out". I have called in 5 times now and finally got a hold of someone who stated that they know about the "issue" and the engineers are looking into it. I asked if they had any idea when it might be fixed and no information was available. Makes a new customer feel really good about the service.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

jefflynn333 said:


> I just had direct tv service installed 09/24/16. I had a hr54, a genie mini, and a HD DVR installed. I have not been able to change the resolution on any of the receivers. Resolution is "greyed out". I have called in 5 times now and finally got a hold of someone who stated that they know about the "issue" and the engineers are looking into it. I asked if they had any idea when it might be fixed and no information was available. Makes a new customer feel really good about the service
> Call again, DirecTV (800) 831-5000 You were probably talking to India


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

ragweed10 said:


> > I just had direct tv service installed 09/24/16. I had a hr54, a genie mini, and a HD DVR installed. I have not been able to change the resolution on any of the receivers. Resolution is "greyed out". I have called in 5 times now and finally got a hold of someone who stated that they know about the "issue" and the engineers are looking into it. I asked if they had any idea when it might be fixed and no information was available. Makes a new customer feel really good about the service
> > Call again, DirecTV (800) 831-5000 You were probably talking to India


Cearmybox?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jefflynn333 said:


> I just had direct tv service installed 09/24/16. I had a hr54, a genie mini, and a HD DVR installed. I have not been able to change the resolution on any of the receivers. Resolution is "greyed out". I have called in 5 times now and finally got a hold of someone who stated that they know about the "issue" and the engineers are looking into it. I asked if they had any idea when it might be fixed and no information was available. Makes a new customer feel really good about the service.


Press the "Exit" button on the remote and hold it for about 3 seconds. A message will come to the screen telling you it has changed your receiver to HD mode. Do it again and it will change it back to SD mode.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tried resetting the receiver? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflynn333 (Sep 28, 2016)

I did the switch to HD mode and it still shows 480p. Also tried a reset with CSR on the phone still nothing. I am wondering if it is a software issue or hardware issue since the "engineers" are looking into it. Also curious as to why they have not offered to replace the hr54 to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

jefflynn333 said:


> I did the switch to HD mode and it still shows 480p. Also tried a reset with CSR on the phone still nothing. I am wondering if it is a software issue or hardware issue since the "engineers" are looking into it. Also curious as to why they have not offered to replace the hr54 to see if it fixes the problem.


Shooting in the dark here. How are your Tv's connected to the receivers? HDMI??

You also mention only the HR54. I know you said you had a problem on all receivers, but is it also on the HDDVR? I have HR24's here along with an HR44, and all work just fine.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jefflynn333 said:


> I did the switch to HD mode and it still shows 480p. Also tried a reset with CSR on the phone still nothing. I am wondering if it is a software issue or hardware issue since the "engineers" are looking into it. Also curious as to why they have not offered to replace the hr54 to see if it fixes the problem.


OK
Check this out.
Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Resolutions,
See if the 720p and 1080i are checked ( I do not check the 480 resolutions on my setups )
Also, on the display page, Video, see if Native is set to OFF. If it is set it to ON.


----------



## jefflynn333 (Sep 28, 2016)

They are connected by HDMI. All tvs set to just 1080p in resolution, no native. HD DVR (HR24) does allow 1080i. All receivers show 1080p on channel 125. :bang


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

jefflynn333 said:


> I did the switch to HD mode and it still shows 480p. Also tried a reset with CSR on the phone still nothing. I am wondering if it is a software issue or hardware issue since the "engineers" are looking into it. Also curious as to why they have not offered to replace the hr54 to see if it fixes the problem.


You can pretty well guarantee the engineers are NOT looking into it, they just wanted to get you off the phone. Follow Jimmie's suggestions and see what happens.
What sort of dish do you have?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

jefflynn333 said:


> All tvs set to just 1080p in resolution, no native.


That's your problem. 1080p is only available on channels that are actually 1080p like the Cinema previews channel on 125. You need to also have 1080i or 720p selected as well, otherwise it falls back to 480p.


----------



## jefflynn333 (Sep 28, 2016)

I have tried having all resolutions being checked, just 1080p, just 1080i, and just 1080i and 1080p. Still 480p. I have the slimline dish.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jefflynn333 said:


> I have tried having all resolutions being checked, just 1080p, just 1080i, and just 1080i and 1080p. Still 480p. I have the slimline dish.


Go into settings and turn Native to ON with the 720p and 1080i checked in resolutions.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jefflynn333 said:


> I just had direct tv service installed 09/24/16. I had a hr54, a genie mini, and a HD DVR installed. I have not been able to change the resolution on any of the receivers. Resolution is "greyed out". I have called in 5 times now and finally got a hold of someone who stated that they know about the "issue" and the engineers are looking into it. I asked if they had any idea when it might be fixed and no information was available. Makes a new customer feel really good about the service.


Call DirecTV and have them send a tech back to your house since you just had this installed.


----------



## jefflynn333 (Sep 28, 2016)

Will give it a shot when I get home.


----------



## jefflynn333 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks jimmie57! Your info got me to 1080i on most channels. 

Final question, so is it correct that all hd channels are only 1080i and that cinema hd and the preview channel are the only ones in 1080p? And only three channels in 4K?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Most HD channels are 1080i, while channels owned by Fox and Disney as well as the MLB Network are 720p.

No actual linear channel broadcasts at 1080p, only DirecTV's Cinema Previews channel and select VOD and PPV Movies are available in 1080p

Right now there are only 3 linear 4K channels
104 DTV4K - Random documentaries and concerts
105 CINE4K - 4K PPV Movies
106 LIVE4K - A mix of 4K sports, live events and the occasional 4K PPV event like UFC


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jefflynn333 said:


> Thanks jimmie57! Your info got me to 1080i on most channels.
> 
> Final question, so is it correct that all hd channels are only 1080i and that cinema hd and the preview channel are the only ones in 1080p? And only three channels in 4K?


Glad to help.
I have about 90 channels in my Favorites list and about 20 of them are 720p.
Your TV will upscale any signal less than what it is capable of to nearly what it is capable of showing.
I know zero about the 4k channels.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

With most of the newer televisions, you are best off having all of the resolutions checked and "Native on" so the TV does the scaling instead of the DirecTV receiver. The newer televisions do a better job of scaling the image than the DirecTV receiver does. 

If the native resolution is 480i or 720p, telling the DirecTV receiver to only output 1080i or 1080p is not going to improve the picture quality.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

fleckrj said:


> With most of the newer televisions, you are best off having all of the resolutions checked and "Native on" so the TV does the scaling instead of the DirecTV receiver. The newer televisions do a better job of scaling the image than the DirecTV receiver does.
> 
> If the native resolution is 480i or 720p, telling the DirecTV receiver to only output 1080i or 1080p is not going to improve the picture quality.


Not necessarily. But the biggest issue with native"on" is that it slows down the handshaking so channel changes are slower, and with some Tvs this can result in a momentary blank screen


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

texasbrit said:


> Not necessarily. But the biggest issue with native"on" is that it slows down the handshaking so channel changes are slower, and with some Tvs this can result in a momentary blank screen


I run component cables so there is no handshake and no HDCP to deal with.
What I find doing this is the TV itself is much slower to change resolutions than my HR24.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree that having native on makes changing channels slower. It to not the HDMI handshake that is the problem. The problem is that the TV must recognize the resolution of the signal and then scale to the resolution of the display. Whether to have native on or off depends on whether picture quality or speed of channel changes is more important to you. I prefer to have the better picture quality at the expense of slow channel changes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

FWIW, I had an HR20 with native on and channel changes that required a change in resolution would take several seconds (like 3-4) longer than if the resolution was the same between channels. My HR54 has native on and a channel change that requires a resolution change takes an extra second at most than a same resolution channel change. Same with starting playback of a recording that requires a resolution change. Maybe a 1 second delay vs instant playback if the resolution does not need to change. Maybe some people still think that is too long, but compared to the HR20, it's blazingly fast.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that the guide looks a little different in 720p than 1080i. It seems to fit a little more in the boxes. For example, when the guide is 1080i, 44-1 WFFF... is what is displayed in the channel/call slot, but when in 720p it shows 44-1 WFFFDT - it is able to fit the whole thing. Why is that?


----------

